
Pi Zero Wireless out now for $10 - benn_88
https://opensource.com/article/17/2/pi-zero-wireless
======
unwind
This is kind of a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13752376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13752376)
but with another source (opensource.com rather than Raspberry Pi themselves).

